# whats your best eye from skeeter



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i wanted to know what is you best eye from skeeter here is mine 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22995&cat=500
28 in caught on a green twister tail on a 1/8 jig head while drifting what are your big eyes


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats a nice looking fish! I think my biggest eye from skeeter is only like 22'' .
lookin to improve that this year.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I fished Mosquito for twelve years. Biggest eye I ever caught was a 5# 24 1/2"er.

Anything over 17 inches is a whopper on that lake.

You've got a monster there.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

mine was 26", 5 1/2# back in 2000


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i got some really nice ones years ago fishing beside the water discharge tube on the right side down stream of the spillway on a yellow twister tail. i remember it was really cold outside, the water comming out from the discharge tube was steaming hot and there were hundreds of dead 2" shad in it. id cast down stream and jig up to the tube. we must of caught 50 or more walleye that day. never had another day like that on skeeter, well below sketo


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I got a 30" a couple years ago throwing a white bommer A along the dam face. Everything over 24 was by trollin with lead or mono.:B


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Back in 2000, I was fishin for flatheads like i always do, using about a 8" gill for bait. My line started runnin a bit, so i set the hook. I figured i had a small flathead or decent channel on (Quantum Heavy action bigcat rod & garcia 7000 with 40lb mono), but to my amazement, when i got it close it was a nice walleye, she measured 29 inches. Released to fight again.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine was a 5 pounder caught on a tip up while ice fishing 2 years ago. My dad took an 8 pound 30" one while trolling.


----------

